# sleep tight Romeo x



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i was very shocked last night to find my lovely little hammy Romeo had passed away in his bed. He was a 'free to a good home' hammy along with the rest of the litter, he was the teeniest hammy ive ever had but he had such a big personality, he was a little sweetheart, i feel really sad he didnt even reach his second birthday, he would have been 2 at the beginning of april.

he was just a baby on this pic in his temporary bin cage.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww what a little sweetheart he was, goodnight Romeo x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Romeo.
R.I.P Romeo and scamper freely at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry Noush
Sleep tight Romeo xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh Noush Im so sorry I missed this poor little guy.

Scamper forever free in sunshine Little Romeo.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry for your sudden loss of Romeo Noush....must have been a shock for you...

You are such a kind lady giving these gorgeous hamsters a lovely home...

Run free at the bridge Romeo......xxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you all x



gorgeous said:


> So sorry for your sudden loss of Romeo Noush....must have been a shock for you...
> 
> You are such a kind lady giving these gorgeous hamsters a lovely home...
> 
> Run free at the bridge Romeo......xxxxx


aw what a lovely thing to say , thank you Penny xxxx

.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry Noushky love.

Sleep well Romeo

xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shazach said:


> Sorry Noushky love.
> 
> Sleep well Romeo
> 
> xxx


thank you Shaz xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sleep tight little one, try to remember Noushka, it isnt about the length of their lives its about the quality, your hamsters have the best quality of life that any hamster could hope for, so nearly two years of a fabulous life makes him a very lucky little boy xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Sleep tight little one, try to remember Noushka, it isnt about the length of their lives its about the quality, your hamsters have the best quality of life that any hamster could hope for, so nearly two years of a fabulous life makes him a very lucky little boy xx


ive only just noticed this and im so touched Gill thank you ...i know its quality over quantity, its just i always feel that extra bit sad if they dont reach that 2yr milestone xxxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Im so sorry to read this, but as tdm said its quality not quantity, and any animal that finds itself in your caring hands is blessed xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> Im so sorry to read this, but as tdm said its quality not quantity, and any animal that finds itself in your caring hands is blessed xx


aw thats so sweet of you Diane, thank you xxx


----------

